

Meet the PayPal mafia - ca98am79
http://money.cnn.com/2007/11/13/magazines/fortune/paypal_mafia.fortune/

======
tsetse-fly
This has been posted before. Twice.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=79713>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84297>

~~~
ca98am79
sorry - first time I saw it

------
transburgh
It doesn't mean new people to YC have read it. If it gets voted up (this
article has 11 points as I post this) then it is news to someone (or 11
someones)

------
josefresco
'hyperintelligent' please.

More like hyperlucky to get out of the dot-com boom of the late 90's with
billions instead of millions.

~~~
colinplamondon
Lucky? They IPO'd after the crash with a profitable business. It's currently
worth billions MORE than it was before- eBay got a great deal.

